

Ask HN: Please review LM, an experimental ajax framework - hymanroth

Hi guys,<p>LM aims to fill a gap in the already crowded ajax framework space. It focuses on the ability to create very complex applications, with an innovative and seamless component management system.<p>The framework is data centric, allowing users to manipulate and share structured data using generic library functions.<p>The video demo page is here: http://lmframework.com/page.php?id=v_demos<p>The first video lasts 7 minutes, the second just 2.5<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thanks
======
hymanroth
It's not stable enough to download at the moment, sorry.

~~~
randallsquared
It seems almost pointless to review a video of software, rather than the
software itself.

------
arthurk
Sure, but where is the download link?

